# Stranded with waiting



## grovecottage (Aug 7, 2010)

Still waiting for 2nd period after a long cycle with IVF and then suffering from OHSS.    
Since getting out of hospital i have struggled with the wait, the lonliness and the pain. 5 couples have now annouced they are expecting!! It s destroying me.

Work is also so stressful at the minute. I am working in a nursery and finding it hard with mummy's coming in who are expecting again and constantly being asked if i have any kids. What makes it worse is 2 staff are expecting also and i honestly feel if i look at another scan photo i will go        ... 
sometimes i feel i shouldnt be working with kids. i ust dont know what to do. The pain sometimes is extreme and some times i dont think my hubby understands and everyone ust tells me to be patient....   and i know i have to be. but i know everyone here understands.


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello again huni, i'm so sorry that you are struggling with the waiting. It is always really hard when people around you announce their pregnancies. It is so difficult to keep smiling when inside you feel like you are falling apart.   I think you are a very brave lady being able to work with kids.
The waiting is the hardest part and it does take your body a while to settle especially when you have been through OHSS. I really hope it starts to settle soon for you and that your af shows up soon.

Sending you loads of   . We are all here for you huni to help you through the difficult times.

Take care.

Emma xx


----------



## grovecottage (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey Emma, Thank you so much. You are always there, you are amazing   
I am really struggling and falling apart. I have lost my apetite and sleeping alot and i am just really low  
I know there is so many worse situations out there than me. But i am really struggling and cant seem to pull myself out of it. I am really considering looing for another job, but not going to rush into any decision. How are you doing huni? have been thining about you.  

much love and than you for replying.
xx       for you.     xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Grove Cottage, 

Sending you a big hug,    

Before you look for another job I would go and see your GP and just tell him how you are feeling- you might be able to get some counselling or some help or just get signed off for a bit- it is horrible after a BFN/postponed cycle ( not sure which you had) but it does sound like you are sinking a bit lower what with not sleeping and eating properly, 

thinking of you

Livity


----------



## GLouE (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi

I also wanted to say that I know how you feel. Although I don't work in a nursery, everyone around me at the moment - colleagues, friends, family, next door neighbour - are pregnant and I feel so sad when I see them. 

I'm currently waiting to go abroad for DE. To be honest, the wait has been ok but now it's getting nearer to the treatment, I'm petrified of it not working again and it's screwing me up inside. 

I've booked to see a counsellor for next Tuesday as the whole thing has been taking its toll on my relationship with my husband, friends and family. I get 6 face to face sessions for free with my work so I'm lucky that I don't have yet another additional expense that this whole IF journey throws at us. 

I was signed off work for a month back at the start of the year with depression. I couldn't go out of the house as I had lost all confidence. Luckily, it helped me re-coup. I would be a little weary of taking too much time off as I was worried that I wouldn't ever want to go back to work again. Slipperly slope and all that...

If you need to PM me, you can at anytime. I can re-post after next week's session and let you know how it went, whether they gave me any tips for coping etc? 

Really hope you're ok. Funny how sometimes we can advise each other but it's hard taking our won advice! 

x


----------



## grovecottage (Aug 7, 2010)

GlouE and Livity, thank you so much for your posts. they mean alot to me.   
I am just in one of those dips i think, but this time i am struggling to pull myself ut of it, The wait is destroying me as the physical pain i go through on a weekly basis with cycsts growing and bursting is tiring emotionally. 

But GlouE as you said i am also terrified if the next cycle doesnt work, i dont know how i will cope   and i know you have to think positive but i am tired of thinking positive, and getting let down by my body. I dont know where my apetite went, but i have finaly felt hungry today, so maybe this is the start of me coming out of my black hole.      

GlouE i have everything crossed for you with the counsuller, and your next treatment. I understand every emotion your going through and i am thinking of you and sending you            and  


Livity congrats on your BFP, i am over the moon for you. It is so amazing to hear success stories. You must be so over the moon. This is where i hope to draw my   from.


Thank you girls       
xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

Grovecottage

I felt the same after my first icsi as I had to wait three months for my FET. I was very tearful and couldn't think about anything else. Inside I was blaming my husband and so scared things wouldn't work out my clinic has a counsellor. I only went once but it did help to let it all out to someone not emotionally connected. It between times there were five pregnancies amongst friends and family. I know have my own bfp x good luck x 

Ps on my fet two out of 8 had bfp with twins !!!


----------

